# Enter custom parameters like Domain name ,Server name using a bat file



## varunfzr26 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi ,

I am using Qc_ICR tool where i have to enter the Usename , password , server name , domain name again and again .Can the above be done using a bat file .


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Yup. You can use SET /P which will prompt the user to input a string that will be assigned to the variable:

SET /P variable=[promptString]

This is for Windows 2000/XP and higher. It will not work with Windows NT/Me/98/95. To get the full help for SET, type SET /? in the Command Prompt window.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

centauricw said:


> Yup. You can use SET /P which will prompt the user to input a string that will be assigned to the variable:
> 
> SET /P variable=[promptString]
> 
> This is for Windows 2000/XP and higher. It will not work with Windows NT/Me/98/95. To get the full help for SET, type SET /? in the Command Prompt window.


The set /P command is used where you want to type information into the batch file for processing, allowing you to manually enter custom parameters into the batch. If you are after a way to launch Qc_ICR with the same user, password, server and domain name every time you wouldn't be using the set /P command, otherwise you might as well type it in normally.

Unfortunately I'm not familiar with the program in question and have failed to find out anything about it, so I can't answer how you'd do that. If you can give me a link I'll try to do more. You might (especially if it is a command line program) be able to do so simply by launching the program with arguments.


----------

